# how do you store spokes in your bike shops?



## antnygee (Mar 10, 2008)

would like to see solutions to spoke storage, thanks!


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

We just left them in the boxes...the DT boxes were pretty sturdy. We organized as per length on the shelves.


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

in boxes under the bench with openings facing out for easy access.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

I too have always used the DT boxes. I also have old DT boxes that I keep wheel system spokes in, Mavics in this box Shimanos in that one. I have thought about doing something different but it just seems like a PITA


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Get some 2" or so diameter PVC pipe and cut it into lengths of about 310mm.
Make a shelf system similar to a wine rack and put said tubes into holders.
Works great. I'll take a pic of my system and post it up.


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

savagemann said:


> Get some 2" or so diameter PVC pipe and cut it into lengths of about 310mm.
> Make a shelf system similar to a wine rack and put said tubes into holders.
> Works great. I'll take a pic of my system and post it up.


Another solution is to mount the pipes vertically, with varying heights as well.

We have two tiers, the most common sizes for road in the back, and mountain in the front.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

I have thought about things like that but then they take up a lot of room. I have ~75 boxes of spokes and that doesn't even include the bulk lengths I have for contract wheels (another several hundred spokes)


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

Well, I would keep the boxes, for the odd sizes, but I bet you use 10-12 spoke lengths every week. Those are the ones I would create a holder.


----------



## jrabikerepair (Dec 29, 2009)

We have a 6 foot high bin with tons of drawers, each drawer has 4-6 different spoke lengths, separated by plywood. Works pretty well, except for the initial sorting, which took many hours of measuring and filing individual spokes...Works perfectly now!


----------



## blue_neon (Jun 7, 2005)

PVC pipe, spokes drop in like a cannister and mounted vertically on shelves and labelled according to length. Best way.


----------

